# Aniracetam - Nootropics



## TrickyTrick (Aug 14, 2011)

Hey first of all i want to say this is a great thing this aniracetam, coupled with a choline source.
I get way less anxious and have more free thoughts when on it.
It makes daily S.A. way more bereable.

However, i don't know if this has anything to do with the aniracetam, maybe it's just concidence, i notice i sometimes have strange mental tendencies when i'm on it, slightly bipolar to call maybe (although i don't really think i have bipolar, just might seem as it because of my S.A.)

The one time i feel pretty happy and motivated and plenty of positive thoughts, while then sometimes i start to analyze things, like my S.A. in a calm matter though, until i reach my cause, which is abuse from my parents, and i start to think back to the memories (memories are clearer and more easy to access). Then i get really angry and have to cry of anger thinking about them and what they caused me, feeling bad about that i didn't stand up for myself at the time and let things happen, and becoming really angry thinking what my parents done to me. This results in me getting in this raged crying state where i make a whole 'revenge plan' and how i will injure my parents soon and leaving a self written book behind with all my issues that they caused, anything i have hidden until now, all the explanations, why they deserved it, etc.
This remains for about 10 to 20 minutes then i feel normal again, not in anger anymore.

Is this aniracetam dangerous? Does it make bad memories also 'stronger' when you think about them? I feel i can get really angry just thinking about these bad things, and when i'm not on aniracetam i don't really think too much about these things or ignore the facts.

Maybe the anti-anxiety effects of aniracetam allows me to look deeper into my issues, but reaches that point of trauma ( trapped into emotions like PTSD) where things get too emotional and i burst out in anger, rage, tears, feelings of need of revenge,... ?

This aniracetam made me realise some things, and makes me think of real but agressive solutions to a lot of my problems.

Dang this state it brings me on sometimes it really makes me do things i'd otherwise never have the balls to do.


----------

